# Wiederkehrendes Newselement welches sich über eine Datei verändern lässt



## Yannik Schreiber (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
naja bin ganz Frisch hier xD... Und gleich ein erstes Problem. Ich bastel gerade an einer HTML Basierenden Webpage. Auf dieser Webpage gibts es eine wiederkehrende Newsbar. Ich besitze keine PHP Kenntnisse... Ich möchte es so halte das ich regelmäßig diese Newsbar aktuallisiere aber dafür nicht 20 HTML Dateien ändern will. Ich arbeite mit Dreamweaver Version CS4. Kann ich dieses Problem über eine Vorlage lösen? Und wenn ja wie? 
Vielen Dank schonmal!

lg


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juli 2011)

Willkommen im Forum 

Genau das ist das Problem von statischem HTML.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob Dreamweaver so eine Funktion bietet, aber eine Lösung wäre es, ein Programm zu schreiben, welches genau diese Stellen immer ersetzt.


----------



## Yannik Schreiber (12. Juli 2011)

Danke  
ja ich hätte auch nichts dagen sagen wir ein dynamisches Elemt einzubauen da bin ich dann nur überfragt. Ich weiss allerdings das man bei Dreamweaver Dateiübergreifend Suchen und Ersetzen kann. Finde diese Lösung nur sehr unpraktisch dachte vllt. wenn man die Vorlage ändert ändern sich die Dateien mit Funktioniert nur nicht so wie ich mir das Vorgestellt hab...


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juli 2011)

Yannik Schreiber hat gesagt.:


> Finde diese Lösung nur sehr unpraktisch dachte vllt. wenn man die Vorlage ändert ändern sich die Dateien mit Funktioniert nur nicht so wie ich mir das Vorgestellt hab...


Zu Dreamweaver kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Aber wenn dein Server PHP unterstützt, kannst du alle News-Boxen (HTML) durch folgendes ersetzen:

```
<?php

echo file_get_contents("news.html");

?>
```
Jetzt musst du nur noch eine Datei namens "news.html" erstellen. Wenn du die änderst, ändern sich auch alle anderen Seiten!


----------



## Maniac (13. Juli 2011)

Du kannst im Dreamweaver ein Library-Item erstellen. Das ziehst du dann an bestimmter Stelle in deinen Quellcode. Wenn du das Item bearbeitest wird automatisch in allen Dateien wo dieses Item vorkommt auch aktualisiert.


----------

